# Pumpkin King Stalkaround



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

here are some pics of the in progress head









a 20" beach ball from toys r us, it was originally a giant basket ball









a layer of paper mache, this was taking too long soooo









I did paper mache clay, this stuff has been great, obviously a lot of touch up work will need to be done, but at least now I can add features like a brow ridge and cheeks for the grin









July 31, 3 months before the day and I carved my first pumpkin.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking great & HUGE!!!

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

adding facial detail and the ridges to the pumpkin, the dollar is for size. I'm using plastic bags to form the ridges, but ran out of paper mache clay so I'm basically stalling the head until pay day.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

no dollar


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

this afternoon I'll post how to do the pull string fingers.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

A little late, but here's some step by step to do pull string fingers... my way.









a 6 inch .032 stiff wire









wrap around a 1/4 inch dowel









what it should look like wrapped









bend the edges, here are two examples









glue onto foam "bones" the thick one is about 1" thick the thinner about 2/3 inch, put a hinge at each side and then while the hot glue is still tacky press another bone ontop to sandwich the hinge









what a figner should look like when complete









and the thumbs


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

attach each finger and thumb to the hand, then glue eye screws like so.









thread 4 4' strings down the forearm from the hand, I used fishing line. 4' gives me an extra 1' 6" to play with.

okay this is where I failed, but I'm going to go over my process with you guys anyway so the video will make sense.









using a T connector and 2 2" sections drill 4 holes like so









thread the holes with the thread









tie knots in the string about 6" from the end, then add a drop of hot glue to create a stop, so the thread won't go through the holes you drilled. Put on the t connector









thread each strand through the eye rings so that each string moves a correlating finger. I had the bottom or pinkie string move the thumb.

Here's a video of the index finger in action
YouTube- pull string finger test.3gp

I used a glove and stiff arm guard to move the strings and support the hand and forearm bar, but I had hardly any movement, and the hot glue did not hold the glove or the string to the glove... epic fail. I've since done a redesign that is on hold until pay day, but I might draw a few diagrams.


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW very intense! job well done! i could never have the time for that..... how much time did u put into this?


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

zom13ie said:


> WOW very intense! job well done! i could never have the time for that..... how much time did u put into this?


thanks

when I have money I would say that most of my time spent at home is working on this. I've built plenty of hands like this, but they were all prototypes for a creature reaccher style costume, not a stalkaround, which has forced me to rethink them slightly.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

please please kee[p posting on this!!!! Dont leave us half way finished!!!


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

haha I wish I was halfway finished. I'm about to work on my hands again... oh money how I've missed you. Moral of the story kiddies: don't do 50 in a 35 mph zone.

update, I think I got the wire control glove good to go, velcro is freaking awesome. Going to go down to the river and enjoy some sunshine before coming back and attaching my tendons. Pics of a working right hand hopefully tommorow.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks great. Just a thought, you might want to use the tidy cat litter buckets as the feel. They are rectangular and would make walking easier I think.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

dudeamis said:


> adding facial detail and the ridges to the pumpkin, the dollar is for size. I'm using plastic bags to form the ridges, but ran out of paper mache clay so I'm basically stalling the head until pay day.



*PURE GENIUS!!! Using dollars for paper mache!! Considering the present value of my retirement fund - I think this is a much better use for the money!! 

Seriously - wonderful work! 

(hmmm... After I eat pizza - my belly gets this big. Maybe I should just paper mache my torso for a pumpkin head...  *


----------



## Mad_Hatter (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice work on the hands. Any updates on the build?


----------

